# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Med Star [La Paz Star,Strada Corsa,Stena Transporter,Merzario Hispania]

## Nautilia News

*
LA PAZ STAR: “Αγορά έκπληξη!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoploia

----------


## pantelis2009

Από χθες είναι στη ράδα του Παναμά από την μεριά του Ειρηνικού και περιμένει την σειρά του για να περάσει την διώρυγα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## dionisos

Εχει ηδη αλλαξει ονομα και εχει ονομασθη MED STAR με σημαια ΚΥΠΡΟΥ.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Νομίζω δουλεύει (και θα δουλέψει) με καθεστώς επιβατηγού και όχι απλού Ro-Ro Cargo. Να δούμε που θα δουλέψει, εξωτερικό ή θα αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε Ro-Pax και στην ακτοπλοϊα;(ειδικότερα όταν μιλάμε για Γεράσιμο Στρίντζη, σίγουρα θα ξέρει ήδη που θα το δρομολογήσει και μάλιστα επιτυχώς)...

----------


## Apostolos

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, υπό την Πλοιαρχία του αειθαλή Ισίδωρου Μαμίδη

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρησε απο το CRISTOBAL με προορισμο TRINIDAD και αφιξη 19/1 0600. Ταχυτης 8.4 μιλλια

----------


## dionisos

Μετα τον ανεφοδιασμο που εκανε στο TRINIDAD ξεκινησε με τελικο προορισμο τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και αφιξη στις 20 Φεβρουαριου. Καλο ταξειδι σε Πληρωμα και Πλοιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το πλοίο φτάνει στην Τενερίφη για εφοδιασμό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## dionisos

Σημερα το πρωι αναχωρησε απο Τενεριφη. Καλη συνεχεια σε Πλοιο και Πληρωμα

----------


## Ellinis

Το πέρασμα του από την Τενερίφη δεν πέρασε απαρατήρητηρο από τους ντόπιους καραβολάτρες. _Εδώ_ μπορεί να δει κανείς μια φωτογραφία με αναφορά για τη συμμετοχή του πλοίου στον πόλεμο των Φώκλαντς.
Οι Άγγλοι τότε είχαν στείλει σειρά εμπορικών πλοίων, άρον άρον και χωρίς καν να τα βάψουν στα χρώματα του πολέμου. Εδώ βλέπουμε μια αφίσα της Τοwnsend Thoresen με το πλοίο ως NORDIC FERRY να μεταφερει εξοπλισμό και πυρομαχικά στην εμπόλεμη ζώνη βαμμένο πορτοκαλί! Ότι πρέπει για να το ξεχωρίζουν τα αργεντίνικα αεροσκάφη...

TT_57.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάρα πολλά από αυτά τα πλοία έγιναν κατόπιν ελληνικά/ελληνόκτητα.
Οι ρόλοι που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε εκείνο τον πόλεμο με ή χωρίς μετατροπές ήταν ποικίλοι κ αυτό δικαιολογεί τον χαρακτηρισμό του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού ως  4ο Όπλο των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάρα πολλά από αυτά τα πλοία έγιναν κατόπιν ελληνικά/ελληνόκτητα.
> Οι ρόλοι που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε εκείνο τον πόλεμο με ή χωρίς μετατροπές ήταν ποικίλοι κ αυτό δικαιολογεί τον χαρακτηρισμό του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού ως  4ο Όπλο των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων.


Tα πλοία αυτά ήταν:
ΦΓ/ΟΓ EUROPIC FERRY > ΕΓ/ΟΓ AFRODITE ΙΙ
ΕΓ/ΟΓ RANGATIRA       > QUEEN M , ALEXANDER THE GREAT
Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως οπλιταγωγά κ πλοία απόβασης.


Μ/Τ FORT TORONTO  > 1989 CLIPPERVENTURE L  ( Ceres)CLIPPERVENTURE L.jpg CLIPPERVENTURECLIPPERVENTURE ss.jpgKASCO (Πέραμα)ΚΑSCO ss.jpg
Νο2,Νο3 shipspotting.

Iαπωνία 1981 γιά την Canadian Pacific, 31745 dwt, 1 B&W  15.0 kts. 2007 Διάλυση Μπανγκλαντές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GEESTPORT ψυγείο  >  1994 BAHIANA REEFER (Κομνηνός)bahiana reefer.jpg2003 ΑΜFITRITE shipsnostalgia Amfitrite sn.jpg
2005 AMFITRITE I      AMFITRITE I ss.jpg

Βρετανία 1982 γιά τη Geest Line 10364 grt   19.5 kts  Διάλυση Τουρκία 2009.

LYCAON γενικού φορτίου  >  CHRYSOVALANDOU FAITH,ELEFTHERIA K.

CARINA ss.jpgshipspotting

SAXONIA                    ψυγείο            >  1986 CARINA (Koλλάκης)
Δανία 1972 γιά την Cunard  12530 grt  B&W 23.0 kts  Διάλυση Τουρκία 1996.


LAERTES       γενικού φορτίου  >   ΕVIA LUCK , VIGOR , JOY D.

STRATHEWE  γενικού φορτίου   >   LINDENBELS.

Τα ανωτέρω 5 σκάφη χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως πλοία εφοδίων.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο αυτη την ωρα παραλλαξη με την Ταγγερη. Αναμενεται να φθασει στην CEUTA για ανεφοδιασμο σημερα το βραδυ.

----------


## dionisos

Περασε τον cavo Passero και με ταχυτητα 10.1 κομβους πλεει συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ προς ΟΔΗΣΣΟ με αφιξη 26/2. Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι εγινε η αλλαγη προορισμου??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Περασε τον cavo Passero και με ταχυτητα 10.1 κομβους πλεει συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ προς ΟΔΗΣΣΟ με αφιξη 26/2. Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι εγινε η αλλαγη προορισμου??


Μήπως πουλήθηκε κ αυτό σχετίζεται με την αποχώρηση του Στρίντζη από την εταιρεία; H προσέγγιση ρο-ρό στην Οδησσό είναι συνήθως γιά στρατιωτικό υλικό αλλά αν είναι παλιό βαπόρι σαν αυτό,μπορεί ο επόμενος προορισμός να είναι το διαλυτήριο. Ίδωμεν!

----------


## samurai

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Βίκτωρα. Το πλοίο ανήκει πλέον στην MEDFERRY SHIPPING CO. Γι' αυτό και μετονομάστηκε σε MED STAR . Αναμφίβολα σχετίζεται και με το γεγονός που αναφέρεις.  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε sumarai πιθανό να έχει προβλήματα.Έκατσε στη ράδα της Τενερίφης κάποιες μέρες,πάει πολύ αργά... :Friendly Wink:

----------


## samurai

Εχει βλάβη στη μια μηχανή.

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα το πλοιο εφθασε στην ραδα του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ . Αυτην την ωρα συνοδεια ρ/κ κατευθυνεται προσ το ΝΜΔ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να το δούμε το πλοίο στην πρώτη του φωτό εν Ελλάδι (με κόντρα φωτισμό και "θολούρα"), σήμερα το μεσημέρι στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0250__.jpg
_25/02/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου, που εξακολουθεί να γεμίζει (με τον όγκο του) το τοπίο στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0016.jpg
_Μώλος Δραπετσώνας - 18/03/2017_

----------


## gpap2006

Αληθεύει οτι προορίζεται για διμηνη θερινη ναυλωση στα Δωδεκανησα στη θεση του ΚΡΗΤΗ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01628.jpg

NMΔ 27/2/2017

----------


## Nautilia News

*MED STAR: “Ναύλωση στη Blue Star Ferries!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...-star-ferries/ .

----------


## andria salamis

Δεν πέρασα σήμερα Παντελή.
P1110271.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να μπουν τίποτα σινιάλα κ γράμματα μπας κ ομορφύνει λιγουλάκι.

----------


## thanos75

> Να μπουν τίποτα σινιάλα κ γράμματα μπας κ ομορφύνει λιγουλάκι.


Και να βαφτεί και του φουγάρο του πορτοκαλί.  Αλήθεια πότε περίπου αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια?

----------


## andria salamis

παντελη,ολα τα βραχια εφαγα! :Chuncky: 

P1110627.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Χόρτασες???? Ευχαριστώ. :Eek New:

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Ενδιαφέρον να βλέπουμε ένα σκαρί στο οποίο η BS δε μας έχει συνηθίσει, στα χρώματά της (ειδικά αν ολοκληρωθούν). Αν και πιστεύω ότι θα βαφόταν ούτως ή άλλως, μια και όπως είδαμε και τις φωτό του Es. Venezia, το λευκό χρώμα ήταν πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενδιαφέρον να βλέπουμε ένα σκαρί στο οποίο η BS δε μας έχει συνηθίσει, στα χρώματά της (ειδικά αν ολοκληρωθούν). Αν και πιστεύω ότι θα βαφόταν ούτως ή άλλως, μια και όπως είδαμε και τις φωτό του Es. Venezia, το λευκό χρώμα ήταν πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο.....


Πέρσι ήταν το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, φέτος βρέθηκε εδώ αυτό διαθέσιμο.Φθηνότερο σε λειτουργικό κόστος ειδικά αν είναι bare boat κ υποθέτω σε ναύλο.Μπορεί να βαφτεί εξ  ολοκλήρου στη φορεσιά της αλλά μπορεί να είναι κ κάτι το μεσοβέζικο.Συμπτωματικά το όνομα είναι κοντά στην ονοματολογία της εταιρείας αν κ δεν νομίζω να θέλουν να το βγάλουν  "BS τάδε" διότι θα δημιουργούσε αρνητικούς συνειρμούς στον αδαή επιβατή/θεατή ως υποβαθμισμένο σε σχέση με τον υπόλοιπο στόλο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Med Star έφυγε από το ΝΜΔ έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και τώρα πάει στη ράδα του Πειραιά.

----------


## andria salamis

Ο Απόπλους απο το Ν.Μ.Δ Δεν ηταν εύκολος, (πρέπει να) έμπλεξαν οι άγκυρες,
περίμενα μια ωρα,βαρέθηκα,και πήγα αλλου!Να δούμε και μια φωτο.

P1110734.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Άραγε θα βάλουν τα δρομολόγιά του στο site της εταιρείας;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην Κω με 15,5 κομβους ...οχι ασχημα

----------


## thanos75

> Άραγε θα βάλουν τα δρομολόγιά του στο site της εταιρείας;


Κανονικά θα έπρεπε...σε κάθε περίπτωση καλή αρχή να έχει το πλοίο.  Εξυπνη γενικά η κίνηση της εταιρίας για τη ναύλωσή του.  Μπορεί να πιέσει στα φορτηγά το ανταγωνιστικό ΣΑΜΟΣ στη Σαντορίνη, ενώ αυξάνει και τη χωρητικότητα για φορτηγά το καλοκαίρι στα Δωδεκάνησα, αφού μειώνεται λόγω της αντικατάστασης του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ από το ΠΑΡΟΣ

----------


## andria salamis

Πολλά φορτηγά,ουρά!!!Τοσα πολλά δεν εχω δει ποτε!εχθες το απόγευμα,που πέρασα απο το Κερατσίνι.
Καλοταξιδο να ειναι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To πλοίο έπαιρνε 258 επιβάτες αλλά στο Κερατσίνι που δένει,δουλεύει ως ΦΓ/ΟΓ οπότε παίρνει 12 οδηγούς.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Med Star όταν πρώτο μπήκε στην Κάλυμνο.

MED-STAR-01-30-05-2017.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Σε εγκατάλειψη του φορτηγού οχηματαγωγού πλοίου "med star" σημαίας Κύπρου, στο οποίο εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά υπό αδιευκρίνιστη αιτία σε μία από τις κύριες μηχανές, προχωρούν οι 31 επιβαίνοντές του, δύο ναυτικά μίλια βορειοδυτικά της Ρόδου.
Το πλοίο είχε αναχωρήσει με 29 άτομα πλήρωμα και ένα οδηγό από τη Ρόδο με προορισμό τη Σαντορίνη φορτωμένο με φορτηγά οχήματα. Στο σημείο όπου βρίσκεται το φλεγόμενο πλοίο σπεύδουν τρία πλωτά σκάφη του λιμενικού , τέσσερα παραπλέοντα πλοία και ελικόπτερο super puma της πολεμικής αεροπορίας.
Όλοι οι επιβάτες είναι καλά στην υγεία τους σύμφωνα με το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ και αυτό που προέχει είναι να απομακρυνθούν με ασφάλεια χωρίς να κινδυνεύσουν και στη συνέχεια να γίνει διάσωση του πλοίου.
Για την υπόθεση που βρίσκεται σε πλήρη εξέλιξη έχει ενημερωθεί το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας αξιωματικοί του οποίου σε συνεργασία με τους αξιωματικούς του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Ρόδου συντονίζουν την επιχείρηση. Στην επιχείρηση παίρνει μέρος από τις 10 το βράδυ και ελικόπτερο διάσωσης.
Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Και το ρεπορτάζ με τις εικόνες από τη Ροδιακή, ενώ το MT έδειχνε πριν λίγο να το πλησιάζουν ψαρόβαρκες καθώς και το Neptune Hellas να κόβει για λίγο αλλά μετά να συνεχίζει την πορεία του. Θυμίζει λίγο Ιεράπετρα η περίπτωσή του...

----------


## thanos75

Κρίμα κρίμα...δυστυχως αποδεικνύεται πως κάποια πράγματα που λέγονταν γενικοτερα στην πιάτσα του λιμανιού (περί κακής μηχανολογικης κατάστασης του πλοίου) ίσως δεν ήταν τελείως αβάσιμα

----------


## despo

Κάτι θα ήξερε και ο Στρίντζης που την έκανε έγκαιρα απο αυτό το ερείπιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Σε ύφεση η φωτιά που εκδηλώθηκε στο φορτηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Med Star»**Η πυρκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε το απόγευμα σε μία από τις κύριες μηχανές*Σε στάδιο ύφεσης φέρεται να βρίσκεται η φωτιά που εκδηλώθηκε το απόγευμα σε μία από τις κύριες μηχανές του φορτηγού οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «med star» σημαίας Κύπρου, δύο ναυτικά μίλια βορειοδυτικά της Ρόδου.
Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει φλόγα στο μηχανοστάσιό του, παρά μονάχα αρκετός καπνός, ενώ το σύστημα πυρόσβεσης του πλοίου φαίνεται να έχει λειτουργήσει.
Δώδεκα από τα μέλη του πληρώματος παρέμειναν επί του οχηματαγωγού, καταβάλλοντας δυνάμεις με ίδια μέσα για την κατάσβεσης της φωτιάς. Τριάντα τρία φορτηγά μεταφέρει το  «Med Star»
Στο σημείο έχουν καταφθάσει παραπλέοντα πλοία και ελικόπτερο super puma, ενώ 20 από τους επιβαίνοντες του med star μεταφέρθηκαν ήδη με λέμβο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.
Στο ενιαίο συντονιστικό κέντρο έρευνας και διάσωσης, από την πρώτη στιγμή του συμβάντος βρίσκεται ο Α' υπαρχηγός του λιμενικού σώματος, αντιναύαρχος Θεόδωρος Κλιάρης και ανώτερα στελέχη του σώματος.
Για το συμβάν ενημερώνεται διαρκώς ο αρχηγός του λιμενικού σώματος, Σταμάτιος Ράπτης και η πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κρίμα κρίμα...δυστυχως αποδεικνύεται πωςτης κάποια πράγματα που λέγονταν γενικοτερα στην πιάτσα του λιμανιού (περί κακής μηχανολογικης κατάστασης του πλοίου) ίσως δεν ήταν τελείως αβάσιμα


'Οχι τίποτε άλλο δεν πρόλαβα να το φωτογραφίσω με αυτή τη φορεσιά!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Πρόλαβαν να κυκλοφορήσουν μερικές φωτό καθώς και κανα-δυό βίντεο στα πάνω κάτω γνωστά σάιτ (όπως και εδώ άλλωστε). Το θέμα είναι απο δω και πέρα ποιοι και που θα βγάλουν τις επόμενες φωτογραφίες... Οι καραβολάτρες στα λιμάνια (αν φτιαχτεί και συνεχίσει); Οι "θαμώνες" των ζωνών παροπλισμού; Ή μήπως ο Σελίμ; 

Με λίγα λόγια, ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον του....

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η ανακοίνωση από το ΥΕΝ.
*Εκδήλωση πυρκαγιάς σε Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο βορειοδυτικά νήσου Ρόδου* 

       Ενημερώθηκε βραδινές ώρες χθες το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού ΄Ερευνας και Διάσωσης του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Φ/Γ – Ο/Γ ''MED STAR'' σημαίας Κύπρου για περιστατικό εκδήλωσης πυρκαγιάς στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου και εν συνεχεία εγκατάλειψης του,  στη θαλάσσια περιοχή δύο (02) ναυτικά μίλια βορειοδυτικά της   νήσου Ρόδου.
      Η κινητοποίηση απο το ΕΚΣΕΔ υπήρξε άμεση και στο σημείο εσπευσαν τρία (03) πλωτά περιπολικά του Λ.Σ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ, τρία (03) ρυμουλκά, μία (01) τορπιλάκατος του Π.Ν., ελικόπτερο SUPER PUMA της Π.Α., καθώς και παραπλέοντα πλοία προς παροχή συνδρομής.
       Το πλοίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο για Σαντορίνη και Πειραιά, με τριάντα (30) μέλη  πληρώματος και δύο (02) οδηγούς φορτηγών, όλοι ημεδαποί, ενώ μετέφερε τριάντα τρία (33) Φ/Γ οχήματα.
        Επί του πλοίου παρέμειναν αρχικά 12 μέλη πληρώματος προκειμένου να επιχειρήσουν στην κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς που τέθηκε τελικά υπό έλεγχο, ενώ  οι υπόλοιποι είκοσι (20) επιβαίνοντες του Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ επιβιβάστηκαν σε σωστική λέμβο, η οποία ρυμουλκήθηκε με ασφάλεια στο λιμένα Μανδρακίου της Ρόδου.     
             Πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα και κατά δήλωση του Πλοιάρχου, η φωτιά 
κατασβέστηκε πλήρως και στο πλοίο επιβαίνουν συνολικά 16 μέλη πληρώματος. Στην περιοχή παραμένουν τρία (03) ρυμουλκά, ένα (1) περιπολικό σκάφος του   Λ.Σ-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ, ενώ  μεσημβρινές ώρες πρόκειται να προσεγγίσει πυροσβεστικό πλοιάριο προκειμένου στελέχη του Π.Σ. επιβιβασθούν στο πλοίο για ενδελεχή έλεγχο και εκτίμηση της κατάστασης. Το πλοίο ρυμουλκήθηκε  ασφαλώς στο αγκυροβόλιο της Ρόδου, βορειοανατολικά του νησιού. 
            Προανάκριση για το περιστατικό διενεργείται από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ρόδου.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον το Φωτεινή Ζ πήρε από τη Ρόδο το MED STAR και με 5,6 μίλια .....μάλλον το φέρνει Πέραμα.  Ενώ το Παντοκράτωρ έφυγε από το ίδιο σημείο και με 11,3 μίλια έφυγε με Δυτική πορεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον το Φωτεινή Ζ πήρε από τη Ρόδο το MED STAR και με 5,6 μίλια .....μάλλον το φέρνει Πέραμα.  Ενώ το Παντοκράτωρ έφυγε από το ίδιο σημείο και με 11,3 μίλια έφυγε με Δυτική πορεία.


Nα δούμε τι θα γίνει με αυτό.Aρχή της σαιζόν,την BSF την κρεμάει,μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξουν γιά κάτι άλλο.
Θυμόσαστε πώς ήλθε,2 μήνες από το Μεξικό με μιά μηχανή κ στάση στα Κανάρια γιά επισκευές.Προορισμός σύμφωνα με το ΑΙS Oδησσό,τίποτα πολεμικό υλικό θα έπαιζε προς τα κάτω κ μετά Αλάνγκ; Mετά ΝΜΔ κ ναύλωση στην ΒSF, παράταση ζωής ποιός ξέρει; Eάν χαλάσει η δουλειά,τώρα σίγουρα είναι off hire,σκούρα τα πράματα γιά το 39χρονο ρο-ρό που από τα 10 αδέλφια της σειράς του νομίζω μόνο αυτό κ ο ΠΕΛΑΓΊΤΗΣ έχουν μείνει.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Fotini Z έφτασε στη ράδα του Πειραιά και τα P/K Christos VI & XXXIV είναι δίπλα του, να δούμε που θα πάει ΝΑΥΣΙ ή ΝΜΔ???

----------


## john 2004

Σπανοπουλο μαλλονWP_20170620_14_18_59_Pro.jpgWP_20170620_14_38_02_Pro.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πράγματι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα, πρυμοδετημένο στην βόρεια προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου, και αρκετά κοντά στο ΙΟΝΙΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο βρίσκεται πράγματι στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα, πρυμοδετημένο στην βόρεια προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου, και αρκετά κοντά στο ΙΟΝΙΣ.


Ας το δούμε λοιπόν όπως πόζαρε προχθές στο φακό μου.

MED-STAR-06-22-06-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να δούμε πως θα τα βολέψει η εταιρεία.Η επισκευή θα κρατήσει κανένα μήνα.Ήδη το BS PAROS ξεκίνησε την άγονη στα Δωδ/νησα κ το πρόβλημα θα είναι έντονο.
Είναι κ το Ν.ΣΑΜΟΣ που θα τους μαζεύει τα φορτηγά από/προς Σαντορίνη...

----------


## thanos75

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι, δεν αποκλείω καθόλου κάποια αναπροσαρμογή στα έκτακτα δρομολόγια του Blue Star 2 τα πρωινά του Σαββάτου που έχει προγραμματίσει η εταιρία από μέσα Ιουλίου για Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη.  Ίσως τελικά αυτά τα δρομολόγια να έχουν προέκταση και προς Κω (όπως δηλαδή και πέρσι), προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν φορτηγά προς Δωδεκάνησα.  Εάν μάλιστα υπάρχει χρόνος μπορεί η προέκταση να φτάσει και μέχρι και Ρόδο.  Πάντως βλέποντας αλυσιδωτά κάποια πράγματα από πέρσι,  τα ανοίγματα που έκανε η Blue Star στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο, της προκαλούν αρκετούς κραδασμούς στο Αιγαίο.  Είναι ολοφάνερη πια η έλλειψη ενός πλοίου τύπου ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι, δεν αποκλείω καθόλου κάποια αναπροσαρμογή στα έκτακτα δρομολόγια του Blue Star 2 τα πρωινά του Σαββάτου που έχει προγραμματίσει η εταιρία από μέσα Ιουλίου για Πάρο-Νάξο-Σαντορίνη.  Ίσως τελικά αυτά τα δρομολόγια να έχουν προέκταση και προς Κω (όπως δηλαδή και πέρσι), προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν φορτηγά προς Δωδεκάνησα.  Εάν μάλιστα υπάρχει χρόνος μπορεί η προέκταση να φτάσει και μέχρι και Ρόδο.  Πάντως βλέποντας αλυσιδωτά κάποια πράγματα από πέρσι,  τα ανοίγματα που έκανε η Blue Star στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο, της προκαλούν αρκετούς κραδασμούς στο Αιγαίο.  Είναι ολοφάνερη πια η έλλειψη ενός πλοίου τύπου ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ


Τσάτρα πάτρα δλδ. Ίσως δυσκολεύονται να βρουν άλλο ρο-ρό κ θα συνεχίσουν με αυτό,έστω κ άν χάνουν τη μισή σαιζόν.
Πέρσι είχαν το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, φέτος βρήκαν αυτό το ρημάδι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K κάτι άλλο που φαίνεται να αγνοούν σε άλλα site.Ναυλωμένο καράβι που έπαθε ζημιά,ούτως ή άλλως βγαίνει off hire.To αν θα συνεχίσει μετά είναι άλλο θέμα.
Μεταξύ μας,μετά την Βlue Star το περιμένει...ο πυρσός του διαλυτή.

----------


## threshtox

Kάτι λίγο γενικότερο από τη ζημιά που έπαθε το συγκεκριμένο, είναι ότι η Blue Star δυσκολεύεται πλέον στα δρομολόγιά της το καλοκαίρι. Λίγο ο ισχυρός ανταγωνισμός, λίγο οι απανωτές (σοβαρές ή μη) αβαρίες (το Νάξος είχε δύο), λίγο ότι παίζει μπάλα χωρίς Ιθάκη και Διαγόρα πια, κάνουν δύσκολο το κάθε σχέδιο. Ήδη τα πλοία της κάνουν παραπάνω πράγματα. Το Πάτμος πιάνει Δονούσα, το Νάξος δεν ξέρω πόσα έκτακτα και διαφορετικά δρομολόγια, το Πάρος φτάνει Καστελλόριζο χωρίς καμπίνες και τα δύο μεγάλα πέρα των βασικών, καλύπτουν ότι μπορούν. Και για να μην το ξεχνάμε, τα μικρά κορεάτικα είναι πια σχεδόν 15 χρονών...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kάτι λίγο γενικότερο από τη ζημιά που έπαθε το συγκεκριμένο, είναι ότι η Blue Star δυσκολεύεται πλέον στα δρομολόγιά της το καλοκαίρι. Λίγο ο ισχυρός ανταγωνισμός, λίγο οι απανωτές (σοβαρές ή μη) αβαρίες (το Νάξος είχε δύο), λίγο ότι παίζει μπάλα χωρίς Ιθάκη και Διαγόρα πια, κάνουν δύσκολο το κάθε σχέδιο. Ήδη τα πλοία της κάνουν παραπάνω πράγματα. Το Πάτμος πιάνει Δονούσα, το Νάξος δεν ξέρω πόσα έκτακτα και διαφορετικά δρομολόγια, το Πάρος φτάνει Καστελλόριζο χωρίς καμπίνες και τα δύο μεγάλα πέρα των βασικών, καλύπτουν ότι μπορούν. Και για να μην το ξεχνάμε, τα μικρά κορεάτικα είναι πια σχεδόν 15 χρονών...


K τα 1, 2 είναι 17 χρονών. Μικρός μέσος όρος ηλικίας,καλοσυντηρημένα είναι 'ολα τα βαπόρια αλλά πολύ ζορίζονται κ θα κάτσει καμία στραβή.

----------


## threshtox

> K τα 1, 2 είναι 17 χρονών. Μικρός μέσος όρος ηλικίας,καλοσυντηρημένα είναι αλλά πολύ ζορίζονται κ θα κάτσει καμία στραβή.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο και για τα μεγάλα. Αλλά κι εγώ το αναφέρω στη λογική, ότι το καλοκαίρι τα δρομολόγια σχεδόν δεν βγαίνουν. Και σώζονται γιατί είναι εταιρία με καλό όνομα και συντηρημένα, σε γενικές γραμμές, πλοία.. Aλλά πόσο θα αντέξουν; Και δεν είναι τα πλοία μόνο, είναι και τα πληρώματα..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο και για τα μεγάλα. Αλλά κι εγώ το αναφέρω στη λογική, ότι το καλοκαίρι τα δρομολόγια σχεδόν δεν βγαίνουν. Και σώζονται γιατί είναι εταιρία με καλό όνομα και συντηρημένα, σε γενικές γραμμές, πλοία.. Aλλά πόσο θα αντέξουν; Και δεν είναι τα πλοία μόνο, είναι και τα πληρώματα..


Τα πληρώματα δεν τα υπολογίζει κανείς.Επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε φορτηγά κ γκαζάδικα όπου εκεί οι ρυθμοί είναι πιό χαλαροί,μου φαίνεται κ είναι τρέλλα.
Ή το άλλο που κυνηγιούνται το BS1 με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τις ίδιες ώρες Πέμπτη,Παρασκευή,Σάββατο;;

----------


## thanos75

Τί νεώτερο υπάρχει για το med star? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιστρέψει?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τί νεώτερο υπάρχει για το med star? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιστρέψει?


Oυδέν! Εμένα μου αρέσει  το ότι στο περιοδικό της Shippax,στο τρέχον τεύχος γράφει γιά το πλοίο "still going strong" !
Προφανώς γραμμένο πριν από το ατύχημα αλλά η κατάστασή του ήταν γνωστή στους παροικούντες στην Ιερουσαλήμ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0007.jpg__IMG_0024.jpg
_01/07/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μέχρι κ το προ μετασκευής αδελφό,ο ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗΣ, θα καλύψει ένα κομμάτι από την απουσία του.
Το βαπόρι του κ. Καλλιμασιά ως γνωστό είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο όνομα στη πλώρη έχει μείνει μόνο το STAR.Nα έφτασε η ώρα του "δεύτε τελευταίον ασπασμόν";;
Aς δει κανένας στη πρύμη τι σημαία/νηολόγιο έχει τώρα.Παντελή;

----------


## pantelis2009

Η σημαία στην πρύμη δεν φαίνεται, επιβεβαιώνω με την σημερινή μου φωτο ότι έχει μείνει μόνο το STAR και για την ώρα δεν έχω μάθει κάτι. Αλλά στη αριστερή  μπάντα κάτω από την σωστική λέμβο βλέπω απλωμένα ρούχα, δεν νομίζω να το ετοίμαζαν για Aliaga και να είχαν πλήρωμα επάνω!!!!!

MED-STAR-08-23-11-2017.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρει το πλοιο για ALIAGA ρυμουλκουμενο απο το Ρ/Κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΙV. Αυτητην ωρα βρισκεται ΝΔ απο τον Προλιμενα βοηθουμενο και απο τα Ρ/Κ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΧVI KAI ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XLIII.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ούτως ή άλλως η ναύλωση στην BSF ήταν παράταση ζωής αλλά ήλθε κ έκατσε η στραβή γιά να στείλει στο Αλιάγα.

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Απο τις λίγες αφίξεις του που προλάβα(με) να δουμε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eρείπιο ήταν...

----------

